
The friendship that made Google huge - mathattack
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/12/10/the-friendship-that-made-google-huge/amp
======
gavman
@mods this was posted earlier today, discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18588697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18588697)

